# Overreach



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Former police officer arrested in park for throwing ball with daughter due to coronavirus social distancing rules

https://abcnews.go.com/US/police-officer-arrested-park-throwing-ball-daughter-due/story?id=70032966

Chicago police broke up a funeral service at a church on the city’s northwest side on Sunday because the service violated the stay-at-home order enacted by Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker in response to the novel coronavirus pandemic. 

https://www.christianpost.com/news/...violating-coronavirus-stay-at-home-order.html


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio warned religious leaders that their places of worship could be shut down permanently if they did not follow the city's order to pause services during the coronavirus pandemic.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...-places-of-worship-that-resist-shutdown-order


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Fascist is as fascist does.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There seems to have been a lack of understanding by several Mayors, and Governors, and their legal counsel over just what authority they have that is enforceable, even under emergency.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> There seems to have been a lack of understanding by several Mayors, and Governors, and their legal counsel over just what authority they have that is enforceable, even under emergency.


And the illegal laws/rules only apply to us serf's. They can still do as they please:

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/a...oot_a_modern-day_marie_antoinette_142893.html


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

In Michigan the Governor just extended our "stay home, stay safe" order until April 30th. No motorboating allowed, but you can kayak or rowboat, riding motorcycles not allowed, driving around in ones car for pleasure not allowed. Stores limiting people inside so one must line up for hours outside in order to shop. Limits on what is allowed to be purchased, anything not "essential" us off limits for purchase. No gardening supplies are allowed to be sold, as well as baby seats. Food and soaps basically are all you are supposed to be going to the store for. Paint and home improvement supplies are also non essential. Clothing is also non essential and not available for purchase.

ETA Liquor, cigarettes, and lottery tickets, as well as marijuana are all considered essential and are available for purchase.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TerriLynn said:


> ETA Liquor, cigarettes, and lottery tickets, as well as marijuana are all considered essential and are available for purchase.


Apparently gun stores are also considered essential in Michigan. I'm thinking that may only be for as long as the vices are available.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

TerriLynn said:


> In Michigan the Governor just extended our "stay home, stay safe" order until April 30th. No motorboating allowed, but you can kayak or rowboat, riding motorcycles not allowed, driving around in ones car for pleasure not allowed. Stores limiting people inside so one must line up for hours outside in order to shop. Limits on what is allowed to be purchased, anything not "essential" us off limits for purchase. No gardening supplies are allowed to be sold, as well as baby seats. Food and soaps basically are all you are supposed to be going to the store for. Paint and home improvement supplies are also non essential. Clothing is also non essential and not available for purchase.
> 
> ETA Liquor, cigarettes, and lottery tickets, as well as marijuana are all considered essential and are available for purchase.


Remember this and vote that nutcase out next election.
She's got a whole lot of people really mad.

Can't ride a motorcycle?
Can't go for a boat ride?
Can't go to your lake home?
Can't buy garden seeds?
Home improvement stores closed?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Seems that often the memory of the voting public is quite short. Best of luck.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

There is a petition circulating right now to recall her, I hope it is either successful or wakes her up.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

One reason motorboating is banned. Can’t social distance


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hope her (Michigan governor) sink faucets break and her dish washer starts leaking, oh and the lock on her front door jams with the key in it!

Mom has had the drains on 2 sinks rust through since Ohio announced a stay home order. If the hardware stores were closed she would have to wash dishes in a bucket in the back yard.

I hope DeWine doesn't follow suit. Mama needs a new pair of shoes, and some potting soil!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

keenataz said:


> View attachment 85866
> 
> 
> One reason motorboating is banned. Can’t social distance


I doubt that has anything to do with it. You are in the same boat (no pun intended) if you have two in a canoe or kayak, or rowboat. My husband and I are generally together in our boats and we are from the same household.
What about bigger powerboats? My boat is 23 feet long. Very easy to be separated by six feet. 
I’m betting the issue is crowded boat launches and fuel docks where people have to come into contact with each other. seems like they could just close the launches but the fuel might be difficult.

our lake has plenty of powerboats on it. But it’s Idaho.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> View attachment 85866
> 
> 
> One reason motorboating is banned. Can’t social distance


What if you have a big boat?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Will I have to make my wife sleep outside now?

Or will she make me do it instead?

No. I am not taking odds on that bet.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Kind'a makes you think that this is one more thing that we'll just get used to. You know, turn up the heat a little in the frogs bath. What's gonna happen next time?:
"Well, we've decided it's in your best interest if we temporarily collect all firearms."


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

gilberte said:


> Kind'a makes you think that this is one more thing that we'll just get used to. You know, turn up the heat a little in the frogs bath. What's gonna happen next time?:
> "Well, we've decided it's in your best interest if we temporarily collect all firearms."


Some frogs would probably shoot back. They have to have something to catch those flies with.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> *Some frogs would probably shoot back*. They have to have something to catch those flies with.


Maybe, or maybe not.

This little episode has convinced me, our nation, and the world, has no real ability to see reality, and wants to be ordered about and told what to think.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Maybe, or maybe not.
> 
> This little episode has convinced me, our nation, and the world, has no real ability to see reality, and wants to be ordered about and told what to think.


There is a person at my wife's work. They are deemed essential workers. 

When this started this person wanted to go home and didn't want to work. Now, starting next week they will be due to corporate self shutting down. Now this person is angry that they won't have money coming in. 

I think people think they know what they want but when they get it they realize it wasn't such a great idea after all.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> There is a person at my wife's work. They are deemed essential workers.
> 
> When this started this person wanted to go home and didn't want to work. Now, starting next week they will be due to corporate self shutting down. Now this person is angry that they won't have money coming in.
> 
> I think people think they know what they want but when they get it they realize it wasn't such a great idea after all.


That is the danger.

We only miss what we have when it is gone.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> What if you have a big boat?


I was thinking the opposite. What if you have a little boat and it's just you out on it?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Even if you are 5' apart in a small boat, you are going to be breathing cleaner air out on the lake than you will in any of the businesses that are still legally open. Shut down the busy boat launches and marinas if you must, but there is no reason that the locals shouldn't be able to be out on the water with their family or by themself in a power boat.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We could easily do 6 foot distances on Pop's pontoon. At least we would be further apart on the boat than we would on the car ride to the lake.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Maybe, or maybe not.
> 
> This little episode has convinced me, our nation, and the world, has no real ability to see reality, and wants to be ordered about and told what to think.


I've been emailing photos of myself away from my property to the gov's office ever since he ordered me to stay home.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> keenataz said: ↑
> View attachment 85866
> 
> One reason *motorboating is banned. Can’t social distance*


What difference would that make if you're with your own family, or in the boat alone?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Hiro said:


> I've been emailing photos of myself away from my property to the gov's office ever since he ordered me to stay home.


Uh oh, now you will be on somebody's Xmas card list. Hey if third wave of this in December, are they banning Santa Clause?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Hiro said:


> I've been emailing photos of myself away from my property to the gov's office ever since he ordered me to stay home.


 if you did that up here today the police would be after you in no time and the least amt you would have to pay is 1000 dollars.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> I've been emailing photos of myself away from my property to the gov's office ever since he ordered me to stay home.


You should do at least one in blackface makeup.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> You should do at least one in blackface makeup.


He might challenge me to a dance off. I can't moonwalk as well as he can, at least as well as he claims.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> He might challenge me to a dance off. I can't moonwalk as well as he can, at least as well as he claims.


Your’s will likely be more authentic, and ... with feeling.

But his will likely look more like a white guy with brown makeup doing it. 


...which, now that I think of it, is ironically exactly the opposite of the guy who invented that little ditty.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

STOP IT! Now "Billy Jean is not my lover" is running and moonwalking through my head!
There was a very good tutorial on how to moonwalk in a _Quantum Leap _episode. I may pull that out and watch it if this rain keeps up.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Your’s will likely be more authentic, and ... with feeling.
> 
> But his will likely look more like a white guy with brown makeup doing it.
> 
> ...


 Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Ironic, isn't it?


Did I say ironic?

I meant hypocritical.



Speaking of shameless hypocrites; did you see Alyssa Millano’s newest cause? 
Somehow #MeTooButNotJoe(OrAnyOtherD) doesn’t quite seem to be as bumper sticker-ready as her last one. 








‘cause, like, if, you know, the, like, mainstream media had more, like, you know, evidence, and stuff, then, like, you know, they’d prolly, like, cover it more... or something.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Did I say ironic?
> 
> I meant hypocritical.
> 
> ...



*All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.*


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Great, now I have Ironic stuck in my head.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> Great, now I have Ironic stuck in my head.


There is a song for everything


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> What if you have a big boat?


You have more people. I am sure you have seen 5-6 people get on a boat with a cooler full of beer and take off.

BTW I think it is dumb too


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiro said:


> I've been emailing photos of myself away from my property to the gov's office ever since he ordered me to stay home.


I work for the government. You realize we totally ignore stuff like that, or laugh at it?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> You should do at least one in blackface makeup.


My mask just has eye holes. He said wear a mask so I figured I would wear one just like his.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

keenataz said:


> I work for the government. You realize we totally ignore stuff like that, or laugh at it?


Wait, you don't tell the person that they're contacting the wrong agency and then send them another agency's email/phone number? 

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

keenataz said:


> *I work for the government.* You realize we totally ignore stuff like that, or laugh at it?


That is truly shocking news.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> That is truly shocking news.


Who'd a thunk it


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Who'd a thunk it


We don’t have time for foolishness


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

keenataz said:


> I work for the government. You realize we totally ignore stuff like that, or laugh at it?



Your either part of the solution or part of the problem,...PS, the government is not part of the solution.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

keenataz said:


> We don’t have time for foolishness


Ha.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> if you did that up here today the police would be after you in no time and the least amt you would have to pay is 1000 dollars.


I believe that would depend on why someone is away from their home. Some are essential services and they don't have the luxury of staying home.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> I work for the government.


That explains a lot.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

keenataz said:


> I work for the government.





keenataz said:


> We don’t have time for foolishness


Contradicting yourself, there.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That explains a lot.


It really does.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> I work for the government.


And your here to help?


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

HDRider said:


> That is the danger.
> 
> We only miss what we have when it is gone.


 They paved paradise, they put up a parking lot.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I think the govt is doing what needs to be done.
We don't seem willing to self police.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

SRSLADE said:


> I think the govt is doing what needs to be done.
> We don't seem willing to self police.


There are those among us that realize what is happening, and also believe that disobedience is duty when faced with such attacks.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

What is happening seems to be self fulfilling prophesy.
Chaos claiming order.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> There are those among us that realize what is happening, and also believe that disobedience is duty when faced with such attacks.


That very idea is frightening to those who are unwilling, or do not care to think or act on their own behalf.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

TerriLynn said:


> In Michigan the Governor just extended our "stay home, stay safe" order until April 30th. No motorboating allowed, but you can kayak or rowboat, riding motorcycles not allowed, driving around in ones car for pleasure not allowed. Stores limiting people inside so one must line up for hours outside in order to shop. Limits on what is allowed to be purchased, anything not "essential" us off limits for purchase. No gardening supplies are allowed to be sold, as well as baby seats. Food and soaps basically are all you are supposed to be going to the store for. Paint and home improvement supplies are also non essential. Clothing is also non essential and not available for purchase.
> 
> ETA Liquor, cigarettes, and lottery tickets, as well as marijuana are all considered essential and are available for purchase.


The overreach is getting more bizarre...what is essential v. non-essential for us say the governments. I guess we should expect this to come to Ohio (haven't turned on the news yet). 

I never came across such scenario in my fiction reading that one would be forbidden by the govt to buy something available / more like certain things would be bought out and money would be worthless. 

I thought a lot of the apparently new definition of "non-essential" stuff was essential-to-me stuff and was on my backup to backup prep lists long before the chinavirus came. 

Not sure I would want to be 'watched' buying gardening supplies today...the 'authorities' might show up and confiscate or destroy gardeners' vegetable patch to prove the govt's point!

And certainly glad to be stocked up on undergarments!


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

SRSLADE said:


> I think the govt is doing what needs to be done.
> We don't seem willing to self police.


Well then you haven't seen the internal orders on what various government employees should be doing to stay "safe." It's a cluster.

They have no idea what they're doing, and most of the politicians are just trying to out virtue-signal each other.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Farm dog might have an insight into what's to come (ex: purina stops appearing as "non-essential")...walking through the free-rangers this a.m. like they were all friends...(they're not -- dog's been caught searching for fresh breakfast and eating chicken lunch before, not her fault really as she is a dog, but she's well fed otherwise and has been counseled)...anyway, the scenario seemed a little odd (maybe it was the gloomy wet weather), as if she was processing >>> 'I'll keep you safe for now only because I may need to eat you all later', certainly without any critical thinking skills...no hens mean no eggs, eliminating roosters mean no new little raptors... 

critical thinking deprivation is everywhere.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

It strikes me that we have a very simple choice with one of two positions that are valid to take:

1. Social distancing is a valid and effective approach to pandemics
2. Social distancing is not a valid and effective approach to pandemics

I cannot honestly take the first position and at the same time say that government has no place enforcing it because without government enforcement it is meaningless. If the first option is true, and people are not playing by the rules they are no different ethically than someone that has HIV and chooses to have unprotected sex with ignorant people around them.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

dyrne said:


> If the first option is true, and people are not playing by the rules they are no different ethically than someone that has HIV and chooses to have unprotected sex with ignorant people around them.


Not hardly.
Most people that are not practicing social distancing don't have the Covid virus to start with and / or if they do have it they don't know about it. Can't hardly say the same about someone walking around with HIV, plus you have to get a bit closer than 6' and much more personal to spread HIV.

Poor analogy.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

dyrne said:


> It strikes me that we have a very simple choice with one of two positions that are valid to take:
> 
> 1. Social distancing is a valid and effective approach to pandemics
> 2. Social distancing is not a valid and effective approach to pandemics
> ...


Actually, the more appropriate analogy would be the government stating that no one can have unprotected sex. 

As it is, if you have HIV and knowingly infect someone else, you can be charged with a crime. If you don’t know you have it, and infect someone, then it is what it is.

With our current social distancing, the government is saying “we don’t know who has the WuFlu, so everyone has to avoid contact with people outside your home”.

The equivalent would be saying “we don’t know who has HIV, so we’re banning unprotected sex with anyone outside your home”. While that’s a pretty good idea, are you OK with it being a government mandate?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It mirrors-
We don't know who might be a criminal, so we're enforcing a curfew
We don't know who might be a crazed homicidal nutter, so we are banning and confiscating firearms.
With or without government enforcement of ie prohibition, will we potentially get drunk and drive a vehicle?
A dad at a Colorado park is tossing a softball to his daughter who is 15' away. He is arrested for violating social distancing guidelines. Was it ethical for unprotected police officers to arrest him and place him in a squad car in front of his daughter?
Rules are made for those who respect rules; jails are for the rest. Creating inflexible and stifling rules creates criminals where there were none before.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Most people are just wage slaves,


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> Most people are just wage slaves,


How do you feed your family?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Just sayin most people are wage and debt slaves. combination of slave and Serf.
I'm no different.
Slaves as we need the meager income to pay the bills and serfs as we can pretend to own land.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

SRSLADE said:


> Just sayin most people are wage and debt slaves. combination of slave and Serf.
> *I'm no different.*
> Slaves as we need the meager income to pay the bills and serfs as we can pretend to own land.


Perhaps try to be different. I am neither serf, nor slave and don't believe the chances are very high that I will be forced to become one or permit it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A serf or a slave was forced to work for someone else under penalty of law and/or death.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Hiro said:


> Perhaps try to be different. I am neither serf, nor slave and don't believe the chances are very high that I will be forced to become one or permit it.


I'm curious. Do you pay bills and taxes on your income and property?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> A serf or a slave was forced to work for someone else under penalty of law and/or death.


A serf had the rights that were granted by their fuedal masters. No say or recourse when those rights were curtailed or eliminated.

A slave had no rights. Nor did his or her progeny.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

That’s how we made the world a different place. Before us, after us, and all around us, people think they’re granted their rights by their betters. 

We finally vocalized what the spirited and the Faithful had felt all along: our being grants us our rights. If someone else restricts those rights, we only have ourselves to blame because we let them do it to us.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s how we made the world a different place. Before us, after us, and all around us, people think they’re granted their rights by their betters.
> 
> We finally vocalized what the spirited and the Faithful had felt all along: our being grants us our rights. If someone else restricts those rights, we only have ourselves to blame because we let them do it to us.


The heart of everyone yearns to breath free is being or has been reeducated out of many or been or being traded for bread and circuses.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> Just sayin most people are wage and debt slaves. combination of slave and Serf.
> I'm no different.
> Slaves as we need the meager income to pay the bills and serfs as we can pretend to own land.


Where on Earth does it get any better?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s how we made the world a different place. Before us, after us, and all around us, people think they’re granted their rights by their betters.
> 
> We finally vocalized what the spirited and the Faithful had felt all along: our being grants us our rights. If someone else restricts those rights, we only have ourselves to blame because we let them do it to us.


I have to give that an AMEN


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

We bent the knee when we accepted money as the master.
I'ts amazing what we will do for money.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> We bent the knee when we accepted money as the master.
> I'ts amazing what we will do for money.


When in the course of history did people not work for money or sustenance?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Money has been around since about the time Cain was set on the porch with his bags.
It preserves, enhances and is a tool to supply our needs. It also infects, corrupts and addicts.
The variable is the user.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Seems there is something far more dangerous than a pandemic here at play.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

As far as I know everyone has free will. LeBron James could have spent his childhood behind a video controller but instead decided to do something about it. Then there is that guy living semi off grid that may have 1000 in the bank. He could even be happier than LeBron. 

Your life is what YOU make it. Make it something you like.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> As far as I know everyone has free will. LeBron James could have spent his childhood behind a video controller but instead decided to do something about it. Then there is that guy living semi off grid that may have 1000 in the bank. He could even be happier than LeBron.
> 
> Your life is what YOU make it. Make it something you like.


God gave LJ a good head-start being 6'7" and a 7' wingspan.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> God gave LJ a good head-start being 6'7" and a 7' wingspan.


But I know a lot of tall people that suck at basketball too.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Funny that public transportation, perhaps the number one contributor to mass infection in places like NYC, has not been discussed much. Way more risky than two people out in a bass boat!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> God gave LJ a good head-start being 6'7" and a 7' wingspan.


My youngest was granted the same physical attributes but with no ability to aquire the additional skills needed. I would suggest it was a lot more like raising a St Bernard puppy than a basketball star.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> I would suggest it was a lot more like raising a St Bernard puppy than a basketball star.


LOL
I'd hate to have to feed a teenager that size.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> And your here to help?


I know it is a joke, but most of us try


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

wr said:


> My youngest was granted the same physical attributes but with no ability to aquire the additional skills needed. I would suggest it was a lot more like raising a St Bernard puppy than a basketball star.


My son is same way. ^' 5" long too. But coordination of a, well me I guess.

On another note. He suffered a severe concussion on Saturday. To the point of falling down with walking. Went to emerg, got MRI no bleeding, but still worried


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

keenataz said:


> On another note. He suffered a severe concussion on Saturday. To the point of falling down with walking. Went to emerg, got MRI no bleeding, but still worried


Keep an eye on him. My youngest has had several and even without brain bleeds, there are often consequences. 

The kid's stepfather and I maintain a very peaceful divorce and the only argument we had, got fairly ugly over my youngest's work related concussion that was that signficant. 

The whole fiasco started with a 'mom won't let me take a T3 for a migraine (which he does suffer from)' and escalated when I got the 'he's a big boy and mind your own business and let him that a T3 even if he has a significant concussion' call. Colourful language ensued and I had to replace a perfectly good cell phone.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I sold my old Schwinn Airdyne last year. I should have kept it--could've made a paddle wheel out of it for my Gill Getter. I could take the 5 horse motor off of it and go around the lake pedaling it....the "no boating" rule excludes any kind of boating if it isn't "manual type" of exercise--therefore not absolutely essential for sustaining human life. Even trolling motors are excluded. Fishing from a rowboat without the necessary social distance is okay if the two are members of the same immediate family and already live in seclusion with each other.. Now, how about sailboats? I dunno.

geo


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

They are gong to have a hard time catching that sailboat without using a motorized boat


----------



## Burntfinger (Aug 28, 2013)

Redlands Okie said:


> They are gong to have a hard time catching that sailboat without using a motorized boat


The rules don't apply to them.


----------

